
Chandrayaan-2 Moon landing live stream [video] - swatkat
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2srV-bEi_DU
======
swatkat
T-32 minutes to land.

Alternate live stream:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iqNTeZAq-c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7iqNTeZAq-c)

Few more links:

[https://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/index.php?topic=20324.840](https://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/index.php?topic=20324.840)

[https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2019/09/isro-first-lunar-
lan...](https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2019/09/isro-first-lunar-landing-
chandrayaan-2/)

Mission page:

[https://www.isro.gov.in/chandrayaan2-home-0](https://www.isro.gov.in/chandrayaan2-home-0)

